# Naked Flights In Germany



## Njaco (Feb 1, 2008)

Now we know Adler isn't leaving Germany just yet!  

Special Flights In Germany Will Allow Passengers To Fly Naked | February 1, 2008 | AHN

D.C. Morales - AHN News Writer
Berlin, Germany (AHN)-On July 5, the first special flight that will allow passengers to fly in their birthday suit, naked that is, will take off from Erfurt in Southeast Germany to its destination in the island of Usedom off Baltic Sea. 

"All the passengers will fly naked, but they are only allowed to undress once they are in the plane. But then they will be able to enjoy the hour-long flight in the way God intended," Enrico Hess, the founder of the travel company OssiUrlaub, has been quoted as saying. 

According to Hess, they want to give people 'freedom' even 'above the clouds'-one of which is to travel au naturelle. "In the former East Germany, naturist holidays were a much-loved way of spending the best weeks of the year," said Hess.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 1, 2008)

ok then.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 1, 2008)

Is it just me, or does the thought of parking my naked azz where someone else's naked azz has been sound kinda un-hygienic?

I know people are into all kinds of different activity, but that's one I think I'll pass on...


----------



## Heinz (Feb 2, 2008)

It aint just you 

The idea is shall we say, less than appealing to me.


----------



## F-14 (Feb 2, 2008)

Please some one book a ticket on that flight for me (for obvious Resons you see   )


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Feb 2, 2008)

Well if the flight also involves naked stewardesses I think I'll take one or 2, ok maybe a few trips


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2008)

Mile high club will increase their membership me think...


----------



## david johnson (Feb 2, 2008)

i'd have to see the other passengers and stewardess first.
if you get on and change your mind, can they throw you off for not being nude? wouldn't parachute straps hurt?
how 'bout if they spilled that hot coffee in your lap???  

dj


----------



## Heinz (Feb 2, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Mile high club will increase their membership me think...



I thought similar


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 2, 2008)

I just want to point that this is not normal activity for a German (True we do go and hang out all nude co-head saunas and beaches), but this is not normal German activity.

If you read the artical you will clearly see the guy says *"In the former East Germany, naturist holidays were a much-loved way of spending the best weeks of the year," said Hess.*

This is East German people and East Germany tour company. They are kind of wiered. *You have to understand that they were held prisoner is Soviet Controled territory for over 40 years. 

They dont know what freedom is like and they want all there freedoms....*


----------



## Marcel (Feb 2, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Mile high club will increase their membership me think...



The autopilot will have a tough job trimming with the plane bouncing like that


----------

